# [Risolto] Tastiera italiana per gdm

## ciro64

Ciao.

Ho impostato la lingua italiana con [eselect locale] e, correttamente, mi trovo gdm che parte in lingua italiana; ma ciò non accade per la tastiera che rimane "USA".

Come posso far si che gdm parta con tastiera italiana ?

Grazie.

----------

## cloc3

prova così.

----------

## ciro64

Ho un xorg.conf unico:

```

cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

        Modeline "1152x864_75.00"  104.00  1152 1224 1344 1536  864 867 871 905 -hsync +vsync

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor1"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

        Modeline "1152x864_75.00"  104.00  1152 1224 1344 1536  864 867 871 905 -hsync +vsync

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",

        ### <percent>: "<f>%"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AccelMethod"               # <str>

        #Option     "Backlight"                 # <str>

        #Option     "DRI"                       # <str>

        #Option     "ColorKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "Tiling"                    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "LinearFramebuffer"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SwapbuffersWait"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvPreferOverlay"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HotPlug"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "RelaxedFencing"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMC"                      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Throttle"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ZaphodHeads"               # <str>

        #Option     "DelayedFlush"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TearFree"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "PerCrtcPixmaps"            # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "intel"

        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",

        ### <percent>: "<f>%"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultRefresh"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ModeSetClearScreen"        # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card1"

        Driver      "intel"

        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes   "1152x864"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen1"

        Device     "Card1"

        Monitor    "Monitor1"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes   "1152x864"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

E non avevo la directory xorg.conf.d

Al chè l'ho creata ed ho inserito quanto indicato nella guida, ma senza risultato.

Devo provare "spezzettando" l'xorg.conf e inserendo tutto in xorg.conf.d forse ?

----------

## cloc3

 *ciro64 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Devo provare "spezzettando" l'xorg.conf e inserendo tutto in xorg.conf.d forse ?

 

in effetti stai facendo un uso complesso di xorg.conf.

secondo me, un buon man xorg.conf.d non si può evitare.

tra l'altro, osservo che le tue due schede grafiche utilizzano lo stesso indirizzo PCI.

è proprio così o c'è un refuso?

----------

## ciro64

Ho usato il comando 

```
Xorg -configure
```

 che me l'ha creato così, a parte l'aggiunta di Modeline e Modes......

Proverò a "spezzarlo" e fare un po' di tentativi; per il momento grazie.... farò sapere  :Smile: 

----------

## ciro64

Ho fatto varie prove ed ora:

```

c2dkt ~ # ls -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/

totale 36

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  181 28 ago 16.42 00-ServerLayout.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  303 28 ago 16.43 10-Files.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   41 28 ago 16.43 20-Module.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   79 28 ago 18.11 30-Keyboard.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  323 28 ago 18.13 35-keyboard2.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  182 28 ago 16.44 40-Mouse.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  202 28 ago 16.45 50-Monitor.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1260 28 ago 16.45 60-Device.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  523 28 ago 16.46 70-Screen.conf

```

In particolare il file contenente le stringhe come nella guida è il 35-keyboard2.conf

Ho provato:

1) sostituendolo a 30-keyboard.conf ed in questo caso non parte proprio X restituendo errore.

2) Mettendolo prima o dopo 30-Keyboard.conf non ottengo alcuna variazione di mappatura.

Ho provato anche a mettere la sola opzione XkbLayout "us,it" in 30-keyboard.conf ma senza risultati positivi.

Non so......   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## cloc3

 *ciro64 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non so......  
> 
> 

 

neanche io ...

in questi casi bisogna cercare lumi sui log.

 *ciro64 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho fatto varie prove ed ora:
> 
> Ho provato anche a mettere la sola opzione XkbLayout "us,it"
> ...

 

magari prova a invertire: XkbLayout "it,us".

----------

## ciro64

Ok, risolto !

Ho ricominciato da capo; dovevo usare evdev anzichè kbd nella sezione InputDevice (di cui necessita) e il layout "forzarlo" a "it".

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "evdev"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

   Identifier "keyboard0"

   Driver "evdev"

   Option "XkbLayout" "it"

   Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

   MatchIsKeyboard "on"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

   Modeline "1152x864_75.00"  104.00  1152 1224 1344 1536  864 867 871 905 -hsync +vsync

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",

        ### <percent>: "<f>%"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AccelMethod"           # <str>

        #Option     "Backlight"             # <str>

        #Option     "DRI"                   # <str>

        #Option     "ColorKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "Tiling"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "LinearFramebuffer"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SwapbuffersWait"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvPreferOverlay"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HotPlug"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "RelaxedFencing"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMC"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Throttle"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ZaphodHeads"           # <str>

        #Option     "DelayedFlush"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TearFree"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "PerCrtcPixmaps"        # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "intel"

   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes   "1152x864"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Grazie 1000 per le "dritte".

Ciao  :Smile: 

----------

